# Shelf life of Test-E



## Allhail Ragnar

Hi Guys - Question for you pros....

Anyone know the reasonable expected shelf live of homebrewed Test-E?

I'm at the 33 month mark right now. Dark bottles kept in dark environment (avg temp around 70 degrees). 

My concern is weather or not it's safe to use at this point and if the potency is still good. 

Side note: I'm looking to do low dose TRT with this stuff now, nothing major.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lost

Allhail Ragnar said:


> Hi Guys - Question for you pros....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the reasonable expected shelf live of homebrewed Test-E?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at the 33 month mark right now. Dark bottles kept in dark environment (avg temp around 70 degrees).
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is weather or not it's safe to use at this point and if the potency is still good.
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I'm looking to do low dose TRT with this stuff now, nothing major.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I'd use it. You stored it properly so as long as it's not separating pin that shit lol

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuck

I have had pharmaceutical test that had an expiration date  thar was 3 years out.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

^^^i'll put it this way ..i bought a small truckload of Testoviron Amps years ago 
..they have an Exp Date of 2013 

^^^and have used them long after they expired with ZERO problems 
(..& ZERO sense of a loss of potency)

..still got about 30 of 'em left
..100% still plan on finishing them


----------



## mazrim

I would be more concerned with the oil going rancid then potency, but I've had stuff that's been sitting around for years and its been fine.


----------



## Allhail Ragnar

Thanks guys. I used MCT oil in this so not sure if it's rancid or not (ie: don't know what it's supposed to smell or look like if it's rancid).

I had a labmax test kit and I tested it twice, however the test kit was just as old (that only tests for the aas though, not potency). Maybe I'll just order another test kit then.


----------



## Allhail Ragnar

Well, I ended up pinning this yesterday. But this time I tried using a 30 gauge 5/8" slin for pinning the delt (which I've never tried before). I quickly learned that 1ml into a delt is not a good idea. I initially had a bit for a lump. Today, it's dissapipated quite a bit, but there is bruising and sore...and each side of the pin area is turning a little red (but nothing crazy)

Think I'll go back to 25 gauge 1 1/2" in the glutes.


----------



## lk3

ive gone past 5 years before. still fine


----------



## Jstarks11

lk3 said:


> ive gone past 5 years before. still fine



That is insane and I believe this too cause I have used some old shit with great success too!!!


----------



## glaciershaker

I had raw test c from 2003 and brewed it up abt a year ago and it is still the strongest test I have ever had. The first raws I ever ordered are still the best. From Europe. I had the test in big plastic jar in closet in the dark. We I opened that lid every time it would fill the room with very strong medicine smell. Raw powders these days just don’t have that strong scent....


----------



## bbuck

I have seen top pharmaceutical brands that said their product wouldn't expire for 3 years. Which means that it will start to degrade after that point. Which could still be years away. And when a product expires and people buy more it raises the profit margin.


----------



## glaciershaker

I still have dball and nolvadex from that order from 2003


----------



## Jstarks11

glaciershaker said:


> I still have dball and nolvadex from that order from 2003



HOLY SHIT!! And it still gives you good results?


----------



## 1337gainz

I have had 5 year old test I have pinned with no issues.


----------



## glaciershaker

Jstarks11 said:


> HOLY SHIT!! And it still gives you good results?



I’m not sure how it will work. I stockpile tons of raws. I just keep ordering the shit.  The raws are so cheap I just always add 10 grams here and there of odds and ends. I just found some old prop few days ago brewed it up and gave it away. Curious how that will turn out 

I still have abt 1000gms of pro hormone raws that I bought before the band that I’ll put into transdermal one day. The 1-test I made into injectable and will try that soon


----------



## Sinister9912

I’ve heard after a couple years that it loses a very small percent of its potency, each year. Otherwise you should be good. I remember reading a report years back that either the FDA, or another organization, did a study on prescription pills (hard ones not caps) here in the u.s., and they found them to still be effective 10 years past the expiration date. Like I said above, they did lose a small amount of potency but we’re still good to use. I’ve personally taken medication that was over 10 years old (Xanax) and it worked just fine. Took a little bit longer to kick in but did it’s job nonetheless.

Hope that helps


----------



## Hyperkind

So super weird, but my Test E powder is like, not a powder anymore, kinda like... it got too humid? And it’s sort of a gel like consistency. Only 2 years old but, I’m thinking of still making it and pinning it. Will overdo all the heating and adding BA to ensure no bacteria remains but, anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## swave

Hyperkind said:


> So super weird, but my Test E powder is like, not a powder anymore, kinda like... it got too humid? And it’s sort of a gel like consistency. Only 2 years old but, I’m thinking of still making it and pinning it. Will overdo all the heating and adding BA to ensure no bacteria remains but, anyone ever have this happen?



I had some raw powder left over from my initial batch as well, it did the same thing...turned into gel. I threw it out as I think it likely got too hot or humid for some reason.

I think I'll just re-sterilize these and see what happens.


----------



## bbuck

Test E's melting point starts around 93 degrees F. But that doesn't mean it degrades and is no good at that temp. If it did any one that used heat to dissolve their T would end up with garbage. I have had mine melt and continued to use it for years with good results.


----------



## swave

After a boatload of reading threads, here and elsewhere, it seems the general consensus is that at this point, it should still be good although it may be some reduced potency. 

I may just go ahead and pin this and test bloods in a few weeks - that should settle the matter. I have some fresh raws on hand though just in case it's time for a new batch.


----------



## Niraj

If it’s not murky or soiled, then it’s good to use.. only some strength decreases.. if it was 200 mg ,, it might go down say 150/170.. but still works.. will need blood work to determine


----------



## Allhail Ragnar

I ended up pitching it. New raws are so affordable, it just make sense to brew new and go from there. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## ToryJay

Complitely agree with you.


----------



## ToryJay

ToryJay said:


> Complitely agree with you. Your advice buy in https://valkyrie-online.org/



Best solution!


----------



## dros1

They will hold for years/a decade. Maybe 2 decades- Especially orals


----------



## muscle_4you

Ive done a couple years past the exp date with no problems!

NTR
MUSCLE_4YOU


----------

